# Which GH



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Im new to GH, have ran 3 aas cycles. Im looking at running GH at 4 or maybe 5iu 5days a week for approx 6 months. Which brands are the best, i know the pharma stuff is expensive so been looking at the chinese, there is so much out there tho.

Im looking at running it along side 500mg test to help me train harder with my crossfit training and recover faster, cardio is a big thing for me so dont with my goals was thinking 2 in the morning and 2 before bed would be best?

All ideas and advice welcome on brands, dosing and when to take for my goals of recovering faster helping me lean out and maybe add some mass.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 6, 2011)

If you just want to run that kind of "low doses" then you will be better off with with some GHRP-2 or 6 + ModGRF(1-29) 3xday ED ...

Just saying ... you will get more Natural HG Units from it and it is more safe i believe 

I do it myself... Yes it really does work... Works better for me then HGH... Ive been taking GH from NovoNordisk for a half year when i was younger... And i must say... I am much more impressed with these peptides  ... The best part is... ITS MUCH CHEAPER and No need for T3! ;D


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hisoka said:


> If you just want to run that kind of "low doses" then you will be better off with with some GHRP-2 or 6 + ModGRF(1-29) 3xday ED ...
> 
> Just saying ... you will get more Natural HG Units from it and it is more safe i believe


you are correct it would be better than GH but i don't see how you workout he will get more GH units though? and more safe to inject peptides from an unkown chinese source than decent GH? (assuming the peptides are from china and the GH is not generic)



Hisoka said:


> I do it myself... Yes it really does work... Works better for me then HGH... Ive been taking GH from NovoNordisk for a half year when i was younger... And i must say... I am much more impressed with these peptides  ... The best part is... ITS MUCH CHEAPER and No need for T3! ;D


there is no need for T3 or T4 when using synthetic GH why would one need it and another doesnt when they are both GH amino 191? the only difference one is synthetic one is natural GH (although the peptides are not)


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 6, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> you are correct it would be better than GH but i don't see how you workout he will get more GH units though? and more safe to inject peptides from an unkown chinese source than decent GH? (assuming the peptides are from china and the GH is not generic)
> 
> there is no need for T3 or T4 when using synthetic GH why would one need it and another doesnt when they are both GH amino 191? the only difference one is synthetic one is natural GH (although the peptides are not)


The difference between GH and GHS is there is no GH Bleed on GHS and the pulsation are natural...

As far as i understand you would get more then 10 units worht of GH from administer saturation dose 3xday. (correct me if i am wrong.. I might misunderstand what DatBTrue is writing on his forum)

Many get tiredness from GH after a continuously use for a long time and have to stack with t3... or am i wrong here???.. This does not happen with ghs.

Sorry for my bad english  ..

ohhh and yeah... About the Chinese fake peptide things...

GHS is alooooooooot easier to produce then HGH...  ... And its also a very stable peptide...

Does not destroy as easily at transportation  ... And less scammers since its easier to make..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok let's first find out what GHS is? I assume you mean GHRP and GHRH peptides?

At saturation dose a GHRP/GHRH combined will give a GH iu dose of approx 1.15iu (taken from Dat and if using clinical peptides which most are not)

Synthetic GH does not cause GH bleed this is caused by the peptide CJC 1293/5 with the attached DAC this copies the release of GH for women, Synthetic injected GH creates pulses.

GHRP/GHRH mimic ghrelin which causes the pulse and amplification of natural GH but the peptides are not natural.

Tiredness is a common side effect of all GH drugs be that synthetic GH or GHRP/GHRH peptides (as the outcome is the same increased GH) if you have used the peptides you will be able to verify that especially if you have used IPAM/Mod GRF, many believe thyroid meds are needed for GH to work this is incorrect you should know this seeing as you are aware of Dat and his research.

It is not about fake peptides it is about non pure peptides and as for them being more stable this is not true, both GH and the peptides can be transported without problem so not sure where your going with that one?.........I have used Chinese peptides even ones that they have said are clinical grade and believe me they are not, I now use clinical grade from the states and if you had tried clinical grade you would really understand how bad Chinese peptides are and why they are so cheap.......you would not be able to use clinical grade at saturation dose straight off with experiencing side effects the difference is night and day.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

id go with the riptropins or hygetropins

both quality chinese brand and ver cost affective

are both from same ,manufactuer pscarb?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lostwars said:


> id go with the riptropins or hygetropins
> 
> both quality chinese brand and ver cost affective
> 
> are both from same ,manufactuer pscarb?


No mate Rips are not from the same producer as Hyge this makes no sense as both manafacturers of Hyge (pinwheel and Tribal tops) do a 200 and 100iu kit so no need to do rips, Rips are a chinese generic relabelled i have all ready started to hear they do not seem to be as strong as they was when when they first came out.........i would not put Rips in the same bracket as Hyge the new Tribal tops are very good.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Ok let's first find out what GHS is? I assume you mean GHRP and GHRH peptides?
> 
> At saturation dose a GHRP/GHRH combined will give a GH iu dose of approx 1.15iu (taken from Dat and if using clinical peptides which most are not)
> 
> ...


i think my head has just had a melt down reading that pmsl!

i'll stick with a simple answer, the Tribal Hyges are very good, very potent. Best GH ive had so far


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Clubber Lang said:


> i think my head has just had a melt down reading that pmsl!
> 
> i'll stick with a simple answer, the Tribal Hyges are very good, very potent. Best GH ive had so far


yea sorry mate but inaccurate information harms people in my opinion, the majority of my knowledge is gained from reading then re-reading Dats threads the man really is the pinnacle of knowledge in this subject.


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> No mate Rips are not from the same producer as Hyge this makes no sense as both manafacturers of Hyge (pinwheel and Tribal tops) do a 200 and 100iu kit so no need to do rips, Rips are a chinese generic relabelled i have all ready started to hear they do not seem to be as strong as they was when when they first came out.........i would not put Rips in the same bracket as Hyge the new Tribal tops are very good.


I'm sure Robsta stated on here hyge doesn't produce any 100iu kits, I'm assuming he's wrong about this?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

james12345 said:


> I'm sure Robsta stated on here hyge doesn't produce any 100iu kits, I'm assuming he's wrong about this?


Robsta is talking about the original (go back many years) (Pinwheel tops) producer of Hyge and he is correct as they make Getropin 100iu kits, the kits with the tribal tops are produced by Dr Lin who was the original brain behind the pin wheel top hyge until he left that company and started his own with the tribal top Hyge.....both are great products but i have to say the latest batch of tribal tops are the best i have used.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Robsta is talking about the original (go back many years) (Pinwheel tops) producer of Hyge and he is correct as they make Getropin 100iu kits, the kits with the tribal tops are produced by Dr Lin who was the original brain behind the pin wheel top hyge until he left that company and started his own with the tribal top Hyge.....both are great products but *i have to say the latest batch of tribal tops are the best i have used*.


yeah i know first time GH users who after a week of running just 4iu 3x per week are having gh sides already, tight hands and wrists, shin pains, swollen ankles, the lot. Have had to reduce dosage.

i ran 8iu 4x per week and the pins and needles shooting through my hands and feet was horrible. Running 4iu 4x per week now and sides are comfortable.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Ok let's first find out what GHS is? I assume you mean GHRP and GHRH peptides?
> 
> At saturation dose a GHRP/GHRH combined will give a GH iu dose of approx 1.15iu (taken from Dat and if using clinical peptides which most are not)
> 
> ...


How do the clinical peps (assuming your referring to ghrp and cjc wo dac) compare to running a Chinese GH?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Goldigger said:


> How do the clinical peps (assuming your referring to ghrp and cjc wo dac) compare to running a Chinese GH?


Well there is no such thing as CJC wo DAC it is all Mod GRF....

How do they compare they don't to be honest I had ok results with Chinese peptides but the results from clinical is light and day, I had to reduce the dose initially as I had unwanted side effects even now I cannot use GHRP-2 at saturation dose due to prolactin.....it's like comparing Amino's to Oxy for mass gains


----------



## Chemical_doc (Mar 21, 2009)

Awesome post. Peptides have moooooore sides of gh for any comparable iu of output. I don't feel good like on gh. They rise also other undesirable hormones



Pscarb said:


> you are correct it would be better than GH but i don't see how you workout he will get more GH units though? and more safe to inject peptides from an unkown chinese source than decent GH? (assuming the peptides are from china and the GH is not generic)
> 
> there is no need for T3 or T4 when using synthetic GH why would one need it and another doesnt when they are both GH amino 191? the only difference one is synthetic one is natural GH (although the peptides are not)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Chemical_doc said:


> Awesome post. Peptides have moooooore sides of gh for any comparable iu of output. I don't feel good like on gh. They rise also other undesirable hormones


i assume by this you mean Cortisol and Prolactin? if i am correct this can be limited or eliminated depending on what you use....

GHRH peptides do not raise these hormones

GHRP-6 does slightly

GHRP-2 raises both the most but GHRP-2 is the most effective GHRP peptide as it pulses more GH than the other 2

IPAM causes no release of either cortisol or prolactin although not as effective as GHRP-2 but better for sleep.

now apart from these 2 hormones can you explain the comment "Peptides have moooooore sides than GH for any comparible output" please?


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> i think my head has just had a melt down reading that pmsl!
> 
> i'll stick with a simple answer, the Tribal Hyges are very good, very potent. Best GH ive had so far


Mine two. Good post though!


----------



## Chemical_doc (Mar 21, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i assume by this you mean Cortisol and Prolactin? if i am correct this can be limited or eliminated depending on what you use....
> 
> GHRH peptides do not raise these hormones
> 
> ...


I just feel bad and very lethatgic from ghrp-2 and cjc 1293 use. They have'nt been approved as of now so who knows... I just prefer an like straight gh


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Chemical_doc said:


> I just feel bad and very lethatgic from ghrp-2 and cjc 1293 use. They have'nt been approved as of now so who knows... I just prefer an like straight gh


the feeling of lethargy is common with GH as well as peptides as peptides release natural GH and the injectable GH is synthetic GH so in a way the same thing so the same sides to a point(although less edema from peptides) so i take from the post you only use Pharma GH like simplexx or Kabi Pens??


----------



## Chemical_doc (Mar 21, 2009)

Simplexx is one of the world best. But i don't use it always for the high cost. I use riptropin and find it right for the price



Pscarb said:


> the feeling of lethargy is common with GH as well as peptides as peptides release natural GH and the injectable GH is synthetic GH so in a way the same thing so the same sides to a point(although less edema from peptides) so i take from the post you only use Pharma GH like simplexx or Kabi Pens??


----------

